# Shutter Island



## Ratche (Feb 22, 2010)

So, I would love to hear what some of y'all thought about the movie. Personally, I thought it was great, had a good storyline, and kept ya guessing through the whole thing. Don't want to say a whole lot about it just cause I don't want to give out any spoilers.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 22, 2010)

I LOVED IT! Great thriller a lot of people seem to hate it, though! :/


----------



## lgnb695 (Feb 22, 2010)

I guessed the ending when I saw the trailer.

I was right.


----------



## Ratche (Feb 23, 2010)

Hehe, not sure why people would hate it, unless they have no imagination of course. Honestly, it was only towards the end that I figured it out, and up until then, it was a thrill-ride to say the least.


----------



## Marietta (Mar 1, 2010)

I still think that the main character was made to think he was crazy rather than was actually crazy from the very beginning.

But then again... my paranoia obviously makes me crazy. That's how I know I'm perfectly sane.

I liked it. It was pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> I guessed the ending when I saw the trailer.
> 
> I was right.



Same here.


----------



## torachi (Mar 4, 2010)

Ratche said:


> Hehe, not sure why people would hate it, unless they have no imagination of course. Honestly, it was only towards the end that I figured it out, and up until then, it was a thrill-ride to say the least.


I hated it, and it has nothing to do with the lack of imagination. The ending was obvious by the trailer alone, and if you didnt have it figured out **SPOILER ALERT** by the time he popped the first pills (about 20 mins in), then you havent seen a lot of movies in this vein. 

I lulzed real hard when Chuck was like "What if they're bad and they have us, they have us right now!" Then they proceed to run outside into the raging storm, then seek shelter in a CRYPT. 

Long, tedious, unoriginal. How many scenes do we need of Leo scaling rock walls with the "zOMG" look on his face? Scorsese's gettin old, and he's under the false assumption he can lay back and Leo can hold a shoddy script together on his own.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

Scorsese is the man! I love surreal film noir. You guys, the ending was not as clear cut as you may have thought it was. *wink*


----------



## torachi (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Scorsese is the man! I love surreal film noir. You guys, the ending was not as clear cut as you may have thought it was. *wink*


 Yes it was.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

o rly?


----------



## torachi (Mar 4, 2010)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/56733884_8a9876603c.jpg


----------



## hornedcat (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, the twist is obvious in the book too. Havent seen the movie yet, but the book definitely grips you with this sickening feeling at moments, like, very sickening, and his whole realization of what he did is crazy intense. I think knowing what was going to happen from the beginning actually made things worse for me. You begin to care for the character all the while you know he is doomed. Not for the lighthearted.


----------



## IshyTycoon (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw it with my three best buddies and we all just adored it, the ending, man I was rooting for the main character to be right and the doctors just tricking him all the way to the very end. I adore the movie so much.


----------

